# Looking for a book



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Good Morning!
My name is Laura and I live in the frozen state of Indiana.

I recently bought a bar of Zum soap at Whole Foods, and I am totally in love with it. I was wondering if there is a book out there, for total rookie beginners that will take me through step by step on how to make soaps with goats milk.

Thank you for your help!!
Laura


----------



## Bountiful Ranch (Jan 11, 2010)

I've been making soap for at least 15 years. A good site is Millers which I'll get the http for you if you like. When I first started making soap the mennonites helped me. I own all books on the subject but if I was starting new I would buy The Soap Book by Sandy Maine. It is a good starter book. I can't imagine using Crisco or Lard now but if you are homesteading and making your own soap, both make a nice soap. Selling, I use only Olive, Coconut, Palm, Castor and Shea Butter but that is for selling. 

Do not start with Goat Milk, it is tricker and easier if you start with distilled water. I can remember my only "volcano" was with goatmilk and that was about 15 plus years ago. I use goat milk, sheep milk, cow milk now but you have to start very slowly with that.


----------



## Bountiful Ranch (Jan 11, 2010)

Go back and look at the Stickies for soapmaking. I noticed that they have the miller site which has such easy soapmaking recipes that you do not even need to buy a book! Remember though that buying red devil lye is no longer a pure lye. It has something else in it I think so people can't made meth with it. I buy in large quanties lye but there is a wonderful company that sells cases of 1 pound pure lye in nice easy to pour containers. I would love to make all my soap with that lye but not cost effective for selling.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Laura, look too at the Mullerslane website- she has great step by step with pictures. It really is not hard! Welcome to HT, by the way. When I started, used goat's milk from the first, and it wasn't hard, just need to and freeze it first. Also look at www.dairygoatinfo.com for some easy gm soap recipes.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Laura,
Most Zum soap is a basic 33/34/33 Olive, Palm, Coconut soap. Pretty basic and really nothing spectaculiar. (And their 'milk' soap uses powdered milk and is not what 'I' consider a 'real milk' soap.)

I do agree that your first soap should be made with water, just so you get the feel of things. I have a few recipes on my soapmaking page, complete with pictures for making whole milk soaps.

Be sure to check out Kathy Miller's pages for other very helpful recipes, hints and tips!



> When I first started making soap the mennonites helped me. I own all books on the subject but if I was starting new I would buy The Soap Book by Sandy Maine. It is a good starter book. I can't imagine using Crisco or Lard now


Sandy had a great book! I don't use Crisco (the recipe of Crisco varies in regions of the country), but I can't imagine making soap without using Lard. To me, Shea Butter is one of those oils like Peanut Oil ... too many people have allergies .... (Shea Butter has natural producing Latex ... not good for folks with Latex allergies!!) An Palm Oil! Oi! I can't use a soap that contains Palm ... the stearic acid is too high _for my skin_.

I had to chuckle about Mennonites teaching you to make soap .... I taught 2 families in Kalona IA (largest Mennonit/Amish community west of the Mississippi River) and a couple local Mennonite families how to make soap ... and how to spin wool.



> Remember though that buying red devil lye is no longer a pure lye. It has something else in it I think so people can't made meth with it.


Red Devil hasn't made lye since 2002-2003. If you find a cannister of Red Devil, don't buy it ... it is old and not so potent because of taking up moisture. Contact me if you can't find lye locally. If you have a Big Box store (Home Depot, et al), check out the plumbing section for 100% Sodium Hydroxide.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

THANK YOU!!!

I totally appreciate all of your information! I will check out the sites, and go from there!!

Laura


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

So here it is, almost 4 years later.
I am so glad that this information was preserved while I dipsy doodled around.
I will definitely take pictures when I get this going!!
Thank you again!


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

Another good resource is youtube. I sent my long-distance cousin there when she wanted me to teach her. It's one thing to read it in a book, it's another to see someone go through the process. My grandmother had shown me how to make lye soap with tallow YEARS ago. It was always so greasy, so I lost interest. After much research through books and watching others on youtube, I'm hooked again. My soaps are all natural, lather well and are good for the skin. They are also vegan. *smile* Play with some recipes and find what you like best. Most of all, have fun with it!


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Laura, better late than never! Let us know how your 1st batch turns out.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

If you watch youtube video's stay away from anything that "Nancy Today" does..... I second the http://www.millersoap.com/ site.


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

I've never seen the Nancy Today....what does that one do?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Nancy Today has quite a following and is very comical!!  Just don't do what she does!!!


----------



## BanTam (May 11, 2013)

Has anyone mentioned Soap Calc ?

I have used their calculator every time I've made soap.


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

You made me curious....now I have to go look! LOLOLOL


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

lathermaker said:


> If you watch youtube video's stay away from anything that "Nancy Today" does..... I second the http://www.millersoap.com/ site.


Ok, forgive me for saying it, but she is a hot mess! No gloves, no goggles, no measuring....didn't organize everything ahead of time. I'm curious--does anyone know why she puts Epsom Salt in the castille soap? I've never used salt in soap. I guess I am a little too OCD to work like that. When she stretched the cord across the kitchen to clean the stick blender and it was so close to knocking the bowl over (after just pouring soap everywhere a minute ago), I thought I was going to have a stroke! :stars::stars:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

In today's age, a "Hot Mess" sells 

(I guess)


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> In today's age, a "Hot Mess" sells
> 
> (I guess)


Evidently....she talks/shows her cat wiping his rear on the chair and says he has worms in the one video...with many comments on the same video asking where to buy the products. Blucky! I'm sure she is a sweet lady.....


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

Laura, I've posted here a couple times about making blender soap. Very easy and quick. About 30 min tops from start to finish including clean up. I believe Cole brothers is a good online source for lots of recipes.


----------



## Gailann Schrader (May 10, 2002)

Have fun with milk soap! It can be a bit tempermental at times... I work with frozen fresh...


----------

